#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Кагью >  > > >  >  >  Ворос по практике на Любящие Глаза. Визуализация.

## Мурат

В медитации на Ченрезига после повторения мантры  есть следующие строчки:
"Фаза завершения
Когда мы перестаём произносить мантру, все чистые страны вливаются в формы Любящих глаз..."
(Нидал О. Книга Надежды: как освободиться от страха смерти. М: Эксмо, 2013. стр.217).
Вопрос к "знатокам": *что здесь надо представлять?*
Обычно я представляю, что Будда Опаме над головой Ченрезига вливается в него и тот растворяется в свете и этот свет сливается со мной, пребывающего в форме Авалокитешвары, соответственно.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Во время произнесения мантры: все существа - Будды Ченрези , а их окружение - Чистые Страны.

В фазе завершения: все чистые страны_(чистое окружение всех живых существ)_ вливаются в формы Любящих Глаз_(в живых существ)._ Те растворяются в свете. Свет со всех сторон входит в нашу четырехрукую прозрачную форму...

----------

Чагна Дордже (24.12.2015)

----------


## Нико

Интересно, с чего Авалокитешвару назвали "Любящими глазами"? Может, в санскритском имени это есть? В тибетском "Ченрезиг" вот нет....

----------


## Алексей А

> Интересно, с чего Авалокитешвару назвали "Любящими глазами"? Может, в санскритском имени это есть? В тибетском "Ченрезиг" вот нет....


И в санскритском нет. avalokita (увидевший) + īśvara (владыка)

----------

Нико (24.12.2015)

----------


## Нико

> И в санскритском нет. avalokita (увидевший) + īśvara (владыка)


Ну и в тибетском это "Зрящие (каждого) очи". Вообще система АП ОН отличается изобретательностью. Махакалу вон "Чёрным плащом" называют....)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Интересно, с чего Авалокитешвару назвали "Любящими глазами"? Может, в санскритском имени это есть? В тибетском "Ченрезиг" вот нет....


Это всё гугл-транслейт  :Big Grin:

----------

Нико (24.12.2015)

----------


## Юй Кан

avalokita = "смотрящий, созерцающий, взирающий"
īśvara = "повелитель, владыка..."
А поскольку Авалокитешвара -- это бодхисаттва великого сострадания, то вполне допустимый лит./смысловой перевод его имени -- "Любящие глаза".

----------

Владимир Николаевич (24.12.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (25.12.2015)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Дост. Калу Ринпоче :

- _Кто же такой Ченрези, Любящие Глаза? На санскрите его имя звучит как Авалокитешвара, что значит «тот, кто смотрит сочувственными глазами». Ум Ченрези – это наивысшее, всеохватывающее сочувствие, а самое большое его желание, исходящее из любящей доброты и сочувствия, – привести всех живых существ к состоянию Будды. На тибетском языке проявление этих качеств – любящей доброты и сочувствия – обозначается словом «ченрези».(_с)

----------

Чагна Дордже (26.12.2015)

----------


## PampKin Head

Так и слышу ремэйк по поводу любящих глаз.

----------

Чагна Дордже (26.12.2015)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Махакалу вон "Чёрным плащом" называют....)


rdo rje ber nag can

----------


## PampKin Head

Джон Карпентер = Ваня Плотник?

----------


## Нико

> Так и слышу ремэйк по поводу любящих глаз.


Во, как и исполнитель, так и большинство публики - не тех глаз. ))))))))

----------

